
U.S. navy confirms UFO videos from Blink-182’s Tom DeLonge are real - rahuldottech
https://globalnews.ca/news/5923231/tom-delonge-ufo-videos-navy/
======
pnako

      What if people knew that these were real
      I'd leave my closet door open all night
      I know the CIA would say
      What you hear is all hearsay
      I wish someone would tell me what was right
    

Lyrics from the song "Aliens Exist" DeLonge wrote in 1999. Maybe the people
storming Area 51 will prove Dave Mustaine right too!

